# SolenTTers Curry Night at the Pots - This WEDNESDAY 23rd



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Who is up for a cruise from Southampton up to the Pots for a Curry on either Wednesday 16th or 23rd?

Probably starting in or near Southampton and running up through the back lanes.

Let me know which date is best.

*NOTE - now starting at PC World - Hedge End @ 1915hrs (off M27 Junction 7 next to M&S)*


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Can't do 16th. Would only be able to meet you all at the Pots on 23rd (not the cruise from Southampton).


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

OK - so the from "all" the replies received the 23rd seems to be the best bet :wink:

So 7:00 at Town Quay, Southampton, then cruise up to the Pots about 7:30ish. If I can get some idea of numbers I will let the Landlord at the Pot know in advance. Would expect to be a the Pots shortly after 8:00

* Confirmed so far
MighTy Tee + Julie
Wilbur101 - meet at Pots
TT-Tony - meet at Pots
Gizmo750 +Michelle
Ratty - meet at Pots
*

*NOTE - now starting at PC World - Hedge End @ 1915hrs (off M27 Junction 7 next to M&S)*


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Where is "The Pot" at?????


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Guy - The Pots is found here

Just off the A272 at Cheriton, between Winchester and the A32 Meon Hut crossroads.


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

The Flower Pots Inn in Cheriton.

Top little pub. Great curries on a Wednesday. Brew their own beer.

Bring the missus so she can drive home.

(oh, and they don't take cards... cash or cheque only)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Count me in Richard 8) 23rd is best for me, gives me a chance to get the brakes replaced. I'll most likely be in a front-wheel drive TT still though


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be nice to catch up , have to check with Helen 1st.

Any other ladies joining us?

J


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Will be nice to catch up , have to check with Helen 1st.
> 
> Any other ladies joining us?
> 
> J


Julie is very keen on coming along, so Helen will have someone to talk to.


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I hate curries!!!! However I am a great fan of the Pots so I would like to join you.

BillP
was silver 225 coupe now blue3.2 roadster (Oh God what have I done)


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

BillP said:


> I hate curries!!!! However I am a great fan of the Pots so I would like to join you.
> 
> BillP
> was silver 225 coupe now blue3.2 roadster (Oh God what have I done)


I'm with you on my dislike of curries - anyone know if they serve any other food on curry nights?

Anyhow, I'll probably be able to make this meet at the Pots @ 7:30pm.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

List updated in Post #3 -

How about some of the Surrey (G&G) crew joining us at the Pots?

*NOTE - now starting at PC World - Hedge End @ 1915hrs (off M27 Junction 7 next to M&S)*


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I have in on very good authority (a friend who lives opposite the Pots) that on curry night that is all they serve however for all the dislikers I am assured that they do offer a very mild curry (I'll thump him if he's wrong)
Cheers
Billp (AKA curry disliker)


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Count Michelle and I in for this one.

See you all on Wednesday


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Darnit, double booked myself 

Won't be able to join you, sorry everyone


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I'm OK for the 23rd but will probably have to go directly to the Pots again (can't get to Town Quay at 7:30 unfortunately).

Is 8:30 at the Pots OK ?


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

I'll try & get along . but will meet at the pots.

what route are you think of going from southampton. could meet up ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

dibblet said:


> I'll try & get along . but will meet at the pots.
> 
> what route are you think of going from southampton. could meet up ?


Dave - you have PM


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

* Confirmed so far
MighTy Tee + Julie
TT-Tony - meet at Pots
Gizmo750 +Michelle
Ratty - meet at Pots
Dibblet - meet at Pots
BillP - meet at Pots
*

TTotal ?
Jog ?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I probably won't be able to make this now. I'll try, but don't count on it.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*NOTE - now starting at PC World - Hedge End @ 1915hrs (off M27 Junction 7 next to M&S)*

* Confirmed so far
MighTy Tee + Julie
TT-Tony - meet at Pots
Gizmo750 +Michelle
Ratty - meet at Pots
Dibblet - meet at Pots
BillP - Meet at Pots
TTotal+ Helen
*

Jog ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ten 4 :wink:

7.15 at PC world then

J&H


----------



## hope2421 (Nov 7, 2005)

Cant make this meet  but i will be keeping a look out for future ones 

Have a great time


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

hope2421 said:


> Cant make this meet  but i will be keeping a look out for future ones
> 
> Have a great time


Shame, keep a look out on the "Events" board, we try to have a get together about once a month ....

Cheers

John


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

It is almost certain that I wont be able to make this meet. Very very busy at work at the moment.
Have a good one.
Richard, I did get your text messages but I just havnt had time to reply - sorry.
I was in london until late last night and managed to meet up at the Ace cafe with a few others - a good night and a good venue.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> It is almost certain that I wont be able to make this meet. Very very busy at work at the moment.
> Have a good one.
> Richard, I did get your text messages but I just havnt had time to reply - sorry.
> I was in london until late last night and managed to meet up at the Ace cafe with a few others - a good night and a good venue.


But we are lost without you Mark 

Just sent you a text too, no need to answer though mate :wink:

Any bikers at the Ace Cafe?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > It is almost certain that I wont be able to make this meet. Very very busy at work at the moment.
> ...


Not realy, when I got there WAS was sat in his car waiting. Then a Polish guy began to try to start a huge chromed chopper. The forks must have been 6 foot long and he needed our help to prop it whils he tried to kick start it. We eventual bump-started him and then he ran our of petrol so he loaded it on the back of an american pickup. The pickup then sat in the car park with its rear wheel spinning before it shot off.

In my absence tonight, can you try to gauge interest in a Christmas meal somewhere.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> In my absence tonight, can you try to gauge interest in a Christmas meal somewhere.


Ok mate


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

as I probably won't be there tonight, please register my interest in a christmas gig sometime next month.

some suggested venues:

The Ship at Owslebury
The Chestnut Horse @ Easton
The Plough @ Sparsholt

all nice pubs with great food.

perhaps start a new thread tomorrow...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

wilbur101 said:


> as I probably won't be there tonight, please register my interest in a christmas gig sometime next month.
> 
> some suggested venues:
> 
> ...


methinks he knoweth too many ale houses [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

oh, i know many, many more....


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

wilbur101 said:


> oh, i know many, many more....


Me thinketh you should organise a TT night cruise to prove it [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

when they make a TT bus, i'll happily organise a driver and an extensive pub crawl around some of the finer ale houses in the area.

i know a lot of the good ones because being a jonny foreigner myself, i'm always on the lookout for great places to take people for drinks/food. most often the aussies and americans who come to visit me love really old traditional pubs.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Another good evening had by all (except possibly BillP - humble apologies  , next time I have your phone number)

A good discussion on the Xmas meet.....

See you all December!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice evening and with the company of Michelle and Julie and Helen, very pleasant :-*

Glad we sorted Christmas out :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Glad we sorted Christmas out :wink:


do tell, do tell  b


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Glad we sorted Christmas out :wink:
> ...


OK we are off to meet this lady .....>


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


 :? Could be a bit boring for me then. After all, I wake up next to her every morning.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


Mmm must be a bit uncomfortable with a bike in bed :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Depends if I am feeling "two tyred" or not. :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Make sure she is not on the "cycle"


----------

